# Basic Hints and Tips



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Now I'm sure many of you have some out and out strategies that are rather game winning, but require a good level of expertise and judgement to pull off.

Now while many people can OOOH! and AAAH! at it, there are many (like me), who scratch their heads and go EEEEH?

So for those of us who aren't so tactically developed, do you have any general hints or tactics that you can use?

They can be for any army, or generally, but if you are doing it for one particular army, if you have the time/knowledge, could you please put down any similar strategies/units for other forces? Be appreciated!

Well, to get things rolling - here's one;

Basic Troops.

Normally, most core units don't have any armour, and require the purchase of options to boost their Saves. Most commonly, this comes as 2 stages - Light Armour, or Shield.

If you have the two, and the two are the same cost, then to increase the save twofold in hand to hand is to just buy the shield. Due to most core troops having a hand weapon, you can easily make up a 5+ save in close combat that way. When a lot of units nowadays have Str 4, instead of wasting 2 points on those squishy cores, the single shield allows many more to be bought .


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Here's one I've seen people pull off and am still working on.

Don't advance head on, instead try and angle you troops a bit, while having your line staggered. That way if they charge you, you have an easy countercharge to the flank, and it will be more difficult for them to get at the countercharging unit. The trick is not getting your line so angled that you give away the initial flank charge.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Never accept challenges from Empire Wizard Lords or Arch Lectors with heroes:nono:

If you know your unit _will_ die in the resulting combat, consider fleeing instead as charge response!

Consider backing down from challenges at times, or sacrificing the champion to test opponents instead of a hero:scare:

One unit armies scarcely works in WHFB, specially not if you do not have movement spells:taunt:

Include sacrificial units in the army!

Even die hard "one unit armies" have flanks:secret:

Lord Level Characters are more dangerous in WHFB then their counterparts in 40k

Never underestimate the effects of psychology:angry:

Bad combat units gain _alot_ more on having good save then trying to actually hurt things

Ogre Tyrants justify their names:mrgreen:

Think before you move, really, the movement phase is by far the most important phase in the game!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

A simple one that makes a big difference in Fantasy is being decisive. The thing that sets Fantasy players apart for me is being able to make decisions and act upon them, if you waste a turn through not being sure of what to do you will never get it back, so do something!


----------

